
Maine orders stores to remove edibles with CBD from their shelves - daegloe
https://www.pressherald.com/2019/02/01/state-orders-stores-to-remove-edible-cbd-from-shelves/
======
_Schizotypy
"they can still sell CBD products that can be smoked, vaped, worn as a patch
or applied as a lotion" what the actual fuck. So products that bypass first
pass metabolism, the body's natural waste removal and detoxification system,
are okay?! How the fuck does that make ANY sense from a safety standpoint. I'm
not saying it is t safe, but from a regulation perspective this is one of the
dumbest things I've ever heard.

